# Getting to know you



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Since I've been thought of as male and I mistook someone else for a male I thought we should really get to know each other better. 
1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
3. Your gender and age
4. What interest you other than pits
5. Any talents
6. Kids
7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?

Well, before it was what it is now, my name used to be Neela on here. If you refer to my signature its pretty self explanitory lol. I am friends with one of the founders of the breed. So I used to be able to answer all of the questions about bullies, but not so much any more due to the way the breed has developed. Not many bully kennels that I respect anymore. I was the first person to own an American Bully and scream it from the roof tops here on Gopitbull. 

2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)

Aquarius

3. Your gender and age

Female, and don't you know you're never supposed to ask a lady those questions?! lol I'm 24

4. What interest you other than pits

Not much to be honest with you... I'm here at work and I'm typing to this website lol. My new hobby has moved on from being just a typist dog hoarder to actually working with my dogs in obedience, and my new hobby to tackle is to play around in schutzhund.

5. Any talents

I type fairly quickly, play piano when the mood strikes me, I read people, and I know things before they happen.

6. Kids

Nope, not quite sure if I'll ever have any to be honest with ya.

7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect

Pitterstaffs
8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.

in the red color scheme


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Well my screen name is my name lol so...
I am a Scorpio 
I am 21 female
Lol I am pretty obsessed with Zombies, I know it's weird but hey so am I 
Non at all =D
Nope and I hope to keep it that way
Still debating, pretty new to THIS world of the bullies but I am more a bullie girl than pit (for pets) but def want a pedigreed pit for some competition in the future 
Blue or a light chocolate


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I love doing this from time to time to meet everyone new!

*1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?*
This my name everywhere. I got into pitbull type dogs for myself ( family had them before) So I started with American_pit13  My email is that my yahoo messenger everything. Any where I join I am either american_pit13 or american_pitbull13.
*2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)*
SCORPIO!!!!
*3. Your gender and age*
Female 24yrs old
*4. What interest you other than pits*
I am an all over animal person. I research and learn about every possible animal I can. I also play Spades and UNO! 
*5. Any talents*
I can hand feed about any animal that exists with success 
*6. Kids*
2 KIDS 1 yr old (next month) and a 5 almost 6yr old. Both girls.
*7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect*
I love me a UKC style dog. Not quiet Amstaff tho as much of the UKC has headed that way. 
*8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.*
I love black and white dogs. However I die for BRINDLES!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

coppermare said:


> Since I've been thought of as male and I mistook someone else for a male I thought we should really get to know each other better.


Don't you think you should answer these yourself?  LOL!

Here's mine.

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
_Wild Deuce was my detachments call sign in OIF in '03. Been using it ever since on forums I frequent._

2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
_Aquarius_

3. Your gender and age
_Male, 33_

4. What interest you other than pits
_Apparently Bully's since I found out that's what I have.  And motorcycles_

5. Any talents
_I fall out of planes real good! :hammer:_

6. Kids
_Nine, 3 human (16, 10 and 7) and 6 canine. I've come to realize that dogs are cheaper and listen better than kids!_

7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
_Not sure. I just love dogs period_

8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still
_Don't have a favorite color. Although I do really love the blue of Athena (new Bully pup)_


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?

My name is Nestor, for short I go by Nes, the one appended to it is something from the past which meant I'm 1st "and so I ran with it" (transformers quote )​2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)

Aries​3. Your gender and age

Male; 35​4. What interest you other than pits

Hot Wheels & Blackjack​5. Any talents

Do my own maintenance on my cars; oil changes, brakes, tune-ups, etc. As well as handyman type stuff around my house; cabling, windows, flooring, drywall, stucco, painting, plumbing, "Tim the Toolman Taylor" style.​6. Kids
3; girl, boy, girl​7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
apbt - adba standards​8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.

Black​


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
My name is angel, and angelbaby just kinda been a nickname
2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
saggitarius
3. Your gender and age
28 in nov and female
4. What interest you other than pits
Horses, music, sports, camping, shopping lol 
5. Any talents
I can draw my whole fam is full of artists and I do cakes like birthday and anniversary and wedding 
6. Kids
3 kids 2 boys and a girl
7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
I love them all but prefer bullys and I love the classics and extremes and pockets 
8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
Blue of course its RARE ya know


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

*1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?*
The harvest moon is very common in Alberta and we're a farming province so thats what I named my kennel after so Prairie Moon Pits
*2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)*
Gemini ...
*3. Your gender and age*
Female & 22
*4. What interest you other than pits*
Dog training and dog sports love them both I am currently going to classes to become a full dog trainer/behaviorlist hoping to have my cert by spring maybe sooner 
*5. Any talents*
I can calm any dog and be around the most aggressive, its a weird trait but I can be around any HA dog and have them totally calm around me even if I've never been around them.
*6. Kids*
4 K9 soon to be 5 and none as of yet maybe in a few years.
*7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect*
I very much love my amstaff girl but next to her I love the ADBA APBTs
*8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still*
Very dark Chocolate never had one just love the look


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
*I am a mama to a spoiled white pit bull, Kangol, and I live in Atlanta*
2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
*Scorpio*
3. Your gender and age
*Female, 26*
4. What interest you other than pits
*Street bikes, dirt bikes, theropod dinosaurs * 

*Coelophysis*
*Ornithomimus*
*Allosaurus*
*Tyrannosaurus*
*Deinonychus*
*Velociraptor*
*Giganotosaurus*
*Sauropods*


*Apatosaurus (formerly known as Brontosaurus)*
*Brachiosaurus*
*Supersaurus*
*Ultrasaurus*
*Seismosaurus*
*Argentinosaurus*
*Paleogeography, fossils, and well anything having to do with historical geology which is how the earth formed and how it has evolved. My study of focus is the mesozoic era with a concentration in the Jurassic and Cretaceous time periods; historical geology is my minor. My major is History Education Studies. Ok well yall know I am a huge dork now. *
 5. Any talents
*Excellent at writing papers and fixing stuff that isn't broken until it is broken:clap::clap:*
6. Kids
*Brayden- 2 and of course my baby white dogs Kangol-5*
7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
*I love them all*
8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still. 
*I love me some white dogs and some brindle dogs!*


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

PMP..my daughter has that ability with horses. I'm better with dogs, but I'd trade her anyday!!
gemini...always starting things and never finishing them. Duel personalities....

Angel...I love horses also, nice talent to draw.

Nes, I'll try to remember you as Tim the Toolman..lol...
aries....stubborn, headstrong, born leader.

Deuce...yep, I'll play fair......like you bullies, since I had no choice, he found me by fate I guess. BTW I've already determined your very much a gentleman.

Holly, scorpio...remind me to never mess with you girl. I'm an animal lover also and I won't quit until I get an untamed one to come to me on their own. I had a horse like that I spent days in the round pen with determined he'd approach me first. 

Aireal
another scorp....whew....zombies??? SMH

Indigo..your gifted..interesting. Love it!! And someone I'd love to pick their brain about bullies.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

OOh, sounds fun.

1. *How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?:* 
I got my screen name from one of my fave songs. Flyleaf ~ Bittersweet. I can relate to it in so many ways!
2. *Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along):* 
Oh Pieces...or whatever it is lol
3. *Your gender and age:* 
Teen chick, and i'm 14
4. *What interest you other than pits:*
Ooh Metal music, Rascal the APBT, American Akitas, Dogo Argentinos, Presa Canarios, Bull Terriers, Photoshop and Lisa's Youtube Channel(K9PerformanceKennels)!
5. *Any talents:* 
I can sing, but i really wanna learn how to play the piano, and the guitar. Everyone knows that i draw. I also love role playing 
6. *Kids*
Jasper!
7. *Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect*
I love me some ADBA. I wish to own an ADBA styled dog, and name him Bo Dizm! I've been holding that name for 5 years now lol
8. *Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
*Buckskins, cocoa brindles, reds, blues (not the fat ones), ticked coats....Buckskins!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
It's my name plus what every other site usually wants me to add because Aimee isn't available.
2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
Libra
3. Your gender and age
I'm a girl. lol. I'm 23 but I'll be 24 next month eep!
4. What interest you other than pits
Genetics. Rats. Don't have any now because my so doesn't like their particular odor. I'm sure I'll get more when I have enough space for a rat room.
5. Any talents
I don't know of anything I can call a talent, but I probably have some.
6. Kids
I have 2. Veronica who just turned 4 and Vincent who is a little over 1yr.
7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
Showy apbt. Not too big but not little either. Something in between.
8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
Hmm. I don't know if I have one favorite. I really like a lot of colors, but it depends on what dog it's on. I think I'll pick red for my favorite. I also like white, black, and blue as well as some brindles.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

coppermare said:


> Deuce...yep, I'll play fair......like you bullies, since I had no choice, he found me by fate I guess. *BTW I've already determined your very much a gentleman*.


Why thank you, ma'am!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?

Mine is the same everywhere and came from a poem I wrote. The poem came from a period in my life that forever changed me. Not a pretty three or so years. But, God has a purpose for everything and it took me those years to figure it all out. Anyone interested I'll post the poem. And I am a natural redhead=copper=female-mare

2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
I'm cusp born Capricorn/Sag

3. Your gender and age
Female and not afraid to say 50 years old...I EARNED EVERY YEAR OF IT.
The wind blows the seasons of my life and carves me into stone. 
The wrinkles in my emotions, the lines in my face, that elude to the crevices in my memory. The winds of life that cause tears in the soul and rips in the spirit. My heart that bears cracks, all from the etchings in my mind and life. Blow on ole winds of time until I am no more a carved stone but dust of the earth. 

4. What interest you other than pits
Horses, computers, flowers, spirituality and animal communication

5. Any talents
took music lessons, hated it. They think I'm the plant guru at work. I'm not sure what I'd call talents. 

6. Kids
Two...about ya'lls ages. And one grandson another on the way.

7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
I'm not sure what exactly to call it, big amstaff, pitterstaff, ambully. I just know the look when I see it. I like tall, but the amstaff chisled type head. Very noble looking. I like thick.

8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
Hmm depends on the breed. GSD I like solid black and silver....pits..blue or red
and of course weims only come in one color IMHO. I've always liked odd things, ones that aren't popular. I guess because I'm odd. LOL


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
My fiancee is a retired GySgt, USMC so I thought Semper Fi was a fitting name.
2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
Sagittarius
3. Your gender and age
Female, 25
4. What interest you other than pits
Cooking with different spices/seasonings, reading, music, and movies
5. Any talents
Playing the piano, sewing clothes/fashion design, knitting/crocheting (if these are talents?)
6. Kids
No human kids, just 4 dogs...3 Dogo Argentinos and a Pug 
7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
For this, I have to say Dogo 
8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
This is an easy one...white as Dogos don't come in any other colors.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

*1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?*
From my initials

*2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)*
Gimini

*3. Your gender and age.*
Female 27

*4. What interest you other than pits?*
I love music and tattooing

*5. Any talents?*
I can play the drums and Bass

*6. Kids?*
1 son almost 3 years old

*7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect.*
APBT

*8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.*
I've always been a sucker for red dogs but my boy Dosia has made me fall in love with the seal color. I love how he looks like he changes color


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> *1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?*
> From my initials
> 
> *2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)*
> ...


Girl hurry up and do my drum cover request from BFMV lol


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
it's the first part of my first and last name. I dont know how the dog got added on there. When I joined it somehow just got added on.

2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
tarus

3. Your gender and age
femal, 38

4. What interest you other than pits
I'm interested in all animals, but mostly dogs. 

6. Kids
12 year old boy

7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
I like them all, but I like apbt the most
8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
black and white


----------



## kcamp89 (Jul 6, 2010)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?

The K is the beginning letter of my first name and camp is half of my last name while 89 is the year I was born in

2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)

Pisces 

3. Your gender and age
I'm 21 year old female.

4. What interest you other than pits
I'm big into soccer and cheerleading for my university 

5. Any talents
Dancing

6. Kids

Nope

7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect

APBT

8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.

I love my blue brindle baby


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Girl hurry up and do my drum cover request from BFMV lol


I'm still waiting on 2 drum heads  It makes me sad to look at them like that all broken   She is sad she wants me to play her again


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
My name is Lacy and fiances name is Jay, I use it for screen names everywhere.

2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
I am a Leo hear me roar! 

3. Your gender and age
Female 27-just turned

4. What interest you other than pits
I am interested in lots of stuff, camping, reading, crocheting,and relaxation of any type. LOVE Tattoos, always planning those.

5. Any talents
I am not too talented...IDK

6. Kids
I have one daughter that is 10. I forgot my puppies, I have 2. Ice and Kaos!

7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
I love apbts, but I have a soft spot for a cute bully like my tay tay.

8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
My favorite color used to be white cuz my first babies were white, but MY 
new favorite is Blue, my kaos is just so cute to me.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

*1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
It's my name 
2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
Leo
3. Your gender and age
F 31
4. What interest you other than pits
ALL animals, pastel painting, animal rescue, fostering, birds, cats
5. Any talents
Pastel painting
6. Kids
2 boys both boys 11 and 12
7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
APBT
8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
Same as my Quinton, see avatar*


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
I am like the crazy cat lady, but with pitbulls, so thought this would suit

2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
Libra

3. Your gender and age
F 21

4. What interest you other than pits
Tattoo's, Whiskey haha, and Rotarys

6. Kids
Naf

7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
XL

8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
Dont care, but if i had to pick, id say black, or tan black mask.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Am I the only guy to fill this out???!!! LOL!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe. There are not many guys here. lol.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> Maybe. There are not many guys here. lol.


Yeah, the pibble is a girl's breed.
Nah just kidding :rofl:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey Holly always says. "Pits are for chicks!"


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
Mikado was my first APBT and he was Mine.
2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
Aquarius
3. Your gender and age
Female and I'm 42yrs old
4. What interest you other than pits
Lots of stuff, photograhpy, reading, wood carving, raising chickens, wildlife, birds watching, hay ( identifying different grasses), cultures, religions to name a few
5. Any talents
I'm a quick study, I read people, I know things that have not happened yet, I see spirits, 
6. Kids
One son Andreas he is 18yrs old
7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
APBT
8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
Black prefer a little white in them


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
*I signed up several years ago,wasn't computer savy and put my name,as per request.i'm very good at following directions.I may kick and scream,yet I follow rules.*
2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
*scorpio,and I am diligent about maintaining the "rep".*
3. Your gender and age
*male,50,an old construction worker 50.*
4. What interest you other than pits
*fishing,fighting,in or out of A controlled environment.pissed about being to old to MMA.I was one of those that used to fight way back in the day like Kimbo slice did.we fought at parks,warehouses,at street race events,etc.and now folks are allowed to do it on TV.they used to lock us up.being by myself,all alone.in nature,with my dogs.lived in costa rica and want to go back.I love reptiles,an old everglades rat.snake and gator hintin.very fast street bikes,drag racing,I love to write.I can take 3 words from someone and write A poem*
5. Any talents
*none,I can build anything with or without blue prints.work is not A talent!!!*
6. Kids
*1 son,25,1 daughter 21.*
7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
*gamestyle pit bull,everything else is just a shadow of the hologram.*
8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
I like white dogs with any color patched in.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Mikado....really like that name, wondering exactly how it's pronounced. Grass (hay) one thing that was scarce around here last year. And my horses think I'm bad making them eat bahai and not coastal bermuda..lol....Send me some Muhley grass....probably spelled wrong...sorry

MISSAPBT...whiskey? yuck..but hey if and when I drink it, it's straight, coke on the side. LOL...

teasha...you'll have to share some of your art work. Leo, huh? One of those broke my heart and sent me into a "coppermare"

kcamp...pisces..ahhh we'll get along grrreat!
Melrosdog..taurus, even better!! My best friend that I lost almost two years ago was a taurus. Very loyal.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

@NesOne: Is the name a graff reference?
@My Mikado: You see spirits?? 

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
MCMLXXXVII is 1987 in roman numerals. 1987 is the year I was born. 

2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)?
Leo.

3. Your gender and age?
Female, 23.

4. What interests you other than pits?
Art, photography, music, getting out and seeing new places, all animals, technology, cars, movies, my weird/creepy dreams, the paranormal, shopping, hair & make-up. Basically a little bit of everything. Something new always catches my attention. 

5. Any talents?
Hmm, painting and drawing.

6. Kids?
Nope.

7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
All. If they're cute I like them. :love2:

8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
Black/white, chocolate and champagne.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

CM im a whiskey girl through and through. i feel like one now , but its only 2.28pm on a friday, still a few more hours


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
Carriana was a nickname a friend gave me in highschool (my real name is Carrie), she thought it would annoy me but it stuck. I like it so I use it as my screen name a lot 

2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
LEO...RAWR! You guys missed my birthday this week. I was sad 

3. Your gender and age
Female(clearly), 29

4. What interest you other than pits
Books, movies, more recently online gaming (yeah I am a super NERD!)

5. Any talents
Being a royal pain in the arse...does that count?

6. Kids
Sadly no.

7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
APBT & AmStaffs

8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
The brindles that look like tiger stripes.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> CM im a whiskey girl through and through. i feel like one now , but its only 2.28pm on a friday, still a few more hours


That's whats up. Me too!!!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> That's whats up. Me too!!!:cheers::cheers:


:cheers:
WOOT WOOT
I got me a black tooth right now as a matter of fact


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

kg420 said:


> :cheers:
> WOOT WOOT
> I got me a black tooth right now as a matter of fact


Thats what up! Blaccccccccckkk tooooooooooooth!!:woof::woof::cheers::cheers:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> @NesOne: Is the name a graff reference?
> @My Mikado: You see spirits??


Yes I see them alot. It use to bother me but not any more. I just wish they would talk to me.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

OK, seriously......three pages and only 2 guys?! Of course, that's not exactly a bad thing.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

coppermare said:


> Since I've been thought of as male and I mistook someone else for a male I thought we should really get to know each other better.
> *
> 1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
> ThaLadyPit has been my nickname since early high school. I got in a fight, and blacked out, didn't realize I was choking the girl to death. Took 4 male teachers and a male principle to pull me off the girl. Needless to say, I've not had to fight since, lol.
> ...


There you have it! That's my answers to your questions!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> I'm a quick study, I read people, I know things that have not happened yet, I see spirits,





Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I type fairly quickly, play piano when the mood strikes me, I read people, and I know things before they happen.


Didn't realize we were that similar  The day i figured out about the knowing things was a scarey day for me. Still freaks me out a little, but I've learned to embrace it over the years.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is why I liked the first time you posted. I knew we were alot alike. Plus we are both Aquarius.


----------



## boulders1212 (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok - I'll help fill the male quota !

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
My nickname has always been Bobby - it originally started out as Bobby Boulders but was shortened years back. Signed up a year and change ago asking for advice on getting a dog and just recently came back to see whats happening. 

2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
Aquarius

3. Your gender and age
Male, 27

4. What interest you other than pits
Play lots of golf, exercise, quality single malt scotch, fixed income markets (what I do for a living)

5. Any talents
Used to be pretty darn good at golf before I was forced to get a real job :curse 

6. Kids
No kids yet, but I think they are on the horizon since I just got married a few weeks back. YOWSA

7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
No particular favorite - I appreciate them all. My amstaff (is he an amstaff?? haha) is my best pal so I'll go with them at the moment. But I think all types can be enjoyed.

8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still
Love my big red. I'm a sucker for the blue/grays (sorry to the purists). If youre forcing me to choose, I go red.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Yes I see them a lot. It use to bother me but not any more. I just wish they would talk to me.


I am totally a firm believer in this kind of thing. Ryan doesn't believe but I have seen my fair share of things like that. 
I grew up in a house that had spirits. This was the only house I've ever lived in that the animals refused to come inside.
We had a rott mix and a dobie and neither one of them would come inside ever. Our Dobie Sam would just sit on the back porch and look in the windows but would never take a step inside. Our Rottie Brandy wouldn't even get that close to the house at all. She would stay in the yard and wouldn't even go up on the porch. 
The only animal that came in was my cat Miss Kitty. She would sleep on my bed at night and that was it. 
My grandma and I sat in the kitchen one night and watched our back door dead blot unlock and the door swing open. The only thing on the other side was Sam with a weird look on her face. 
I saw many thing I can't explain in that house. I have a pic some where I'll upload for you. My grandpa was standing in the kitchen and Granma took his pic. In the pic right next to him it looks like a small cloud of smoke. No one has ever smoked anything in that house, grandma would kill us. If you look at the "smoke" you can see a face. Now I've had people tell me that it was from developing pics wrong and It was a piece from another pic but it isn't. The face is some one I don't know and the expression on the face is really sad. I'll see if I can't dig it out and upload it for you.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

MY MIKADO- My mother sees spirits as well. I have been told ghost stories my entire life. I do not see spirits and I don't want to, although I can feel them sometimes. I love paranormal happenings, but don't want to be in the middle of them.

How did you overcome your fear of them? My mom still gets freaked out when shes alone and something happens, she sees them, they don't talk to her either, but she has heard them talking. My mom has dreams about future events too, but not as often as the spirit interactions. They drop lost stuff on her, or put lost stuff where she'll see. Its weird they do these things but don't talk to her...


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> There you have it! That's my answers to your questions!


Love me some antique cars 30's and 40's and muscle cars...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well there isn't much that I fear. Actually I don't ever remeber being afraid of them. In fact I feel more at peace when they are around. I did have a scare a few weeks ago. I keept seeing this lady in a long green robe. I was driving to work it was early and kind of foggy I saw someone on the side of the road and moved over to the center it was the spirit and moving my car back I over corrected....my heart pounded a little over that.

I see spirit animals too. My sister says I should go talk to an elder to see what that is about but I don't want some one rationalizing what I see I just like being special.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Well there isn't much that I fear. Actually I don't ever remeber being afraid of them. In fact I feel more at peace when they are around. I did have a scare a few weeks ago. I keept seeing this lady in a long green robe. I was driving to work it was early and kind of foggy I saw someone on the side of the road and moved over to the center it was the spirit and moving my car back I over corrected....my heart pounded a little over that.
> 
> I see spirit animals too. My sister says I should go talk to an elder to see what that is about but I don't want some one rationalizing what I see I just like being special.


 Very interesting! My mom would love you for so many reasons-except your love of APBT's, she's scared of them. My mom has heard a horse, she thinks it was one of hers that died and is buried on her property. Shes never seen them though. My mom feels a sense of peace sometimes, its just when someone or something new pops up she gets freaked out! she has light shows as she calls them in her living room they come at night, they're just lights...the cats see them too. ever see lights? that swirl around? Blue I think most of the lights are blue. Sorry I am just so into this type of thing, and I don't see things, so all I know is what my mom sees, never met someone else that can see things too.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes I have have seen lights. Most are blue that is a happy spirit. Once when I was coming home I had to pull over as there were so many bubbles of lights dancing in a field. It was beautiful and peaceful. I have seen yellow ones too but not often and once one was green that is not a good one to see that spirit is upset. I wold enjoy talking to your mom. I miss my mom alot she was the one I could talk to about what i see. Oh and I can talk about alot more than pitbull too lol


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

lol!wow that is awesome you see the lights too. I will have to tell my mom about you! wow! She will be so happy that someone else has seen those lights too! YOU ROCK!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> @NesOne: Is the name a graff reference?


Yeah, I picked up on the "One" after seeing it used all over the walls and stuff... back in my high school days.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
Play on words, Lex means defender of men (Greek I think)... So Lex's Guardian came to mind 

2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
Pisces... I'm an old soul 

3. Your gender and age
23, Lady here

4. What interest you other than pits
The Arts, Music Particularly, working out, reading, knitting, painting, tattoos - etc... 

5. Any talents
I use to play the drums... Um. Thas about it. Ditto @ 4 I guess 

6. Kids
Nope & nty

7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
I love 'em all as long as they're healthy

8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
Ditto @7 - I love 'em all


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Screen name- I love me some dixieland.I couldn't imagine living anywhere but the south and wouldn't change it for the world.
Horoscope sign-Aquarius
Gender & age-female age 30
interests other then pits-my kids,heavy metal music,classic cars,muscle cars,reptiles (especially crocs & alligators)
talents-hmmm,not sure if I should say
kids-3.Daughter Winona 11 yrs,son Lochlan 7 yrs,son Chayton 5 yrs
favorite type of bully-adba apbt
favorite color-tri or merle,even though merle is not an acceptable color.Other then those brindle


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
I am so original I used my real name lol

2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
Aries

3. Your gender and age
Female 25

4. What interest you other than pits
Min Pins and my family

5. Any talents
Umm I make hair bows

6. Kids
Human - 1 daughter 2yo
4 legged-2

7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
APBT and some slender bullies

8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
I like blue and white but all are beautiful


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
my names megan, my last name used to begin with C, and i like the number 66. lmao
2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
capricorn
3. Your gender and age
female, 20 years old
4. What interest you other than pits
dog grooming,watching my TV shows, ROCK CLIMBING,.... i think thats it.
5. Any talents
no way. lmao. i'm too average for a talent 
6. Kids
if you wanna count my dogs, then i have 2!
7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
classic/standard bully
8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
black or black/white


----------



## Deuce7788 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey everyone...pretty new here, hopefully I'll become a familiar face!

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
It's my screen name most places. Deuce was a nickname given to me in highschool by a teacher when he noticed that I had a II after my last name (in regards to Sr., Jr., I, II, etc) on the official name sheets...it stuck.

2. Your horoscope sign 
Cancer

3. Your gender and age
Male/22

4. What interest you other than pits
Too much to list, but above all else nutrition and weightlifting as well as wrestling and MMA.

5. Any talents
Been wrestling for 9 years...and although I've been too cheap to pay for the certification tests (I also don't plan on making a career out of it), I'm pretty qualified as a nutritionist and a personal trainer.

6. Kids
Nope

7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
I'm not 100% sure what I have yet, I will get pics up soon, but I like the look of the APBT and some bullies.

8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
White with some black mixed in.


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?
Shortened version of my real name (Angela)
2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)
Aries!
3. Your gender and age
Female, 17
4. What interest you other than pit
Animals in general, leaning toward nutrition and ethology. I like to read, draw, clicker train all sorts of dogs, dog grooming, rolling in the grass, and making people laugh! Oh, and I like to play dotA.
5. Any talents
Uhh, I can confuse the hell outta people.
6. Kids
I am a kid :roll:
7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect
I guess they would be called classic bullies? They look really lean and look almost like a pit but not really. Also I likes the game dogs, since they're small, compact and really energetic.
8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.
>.< blue, black, black and white, and gotta love the brindle


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

*1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?*
Loki's name...I just used to call him that when I very first got him.
*
2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along)*
Pisces.

*3. Your gender and age*
Girl, 21.

*4. What interest you other than pits*
Umm music and drawing and tattoos I guess pretty standard...also cooking & baking especiallyy for dogs. 

*5. Any talents*
Not really? I'm pretty good at playing piano by ear.

*6. Kids*
Oh no just baby Loke. Not so sure about human kiddies lol.

*7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect*
I don't know a ton about them but I like how amstaffs look a lot.
*
8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still.*
This ones so hard! I guess I do melt for brindle I like the tiger kind haha.


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull? It just happened because it was a name for other stuff. I really hate the raiders. A lot. Used to be 2156 for L.T. and Shawne Merrimen, but now its 1785 for Rivers and Gates.
2. Your horoscope sign (yeah I know some don't believe but play along): Gemini, apparently.
3. Your gender and age: Male, 23
4. What interest you other than pits? Movie night with my wife, landscaping our yard and working on the house... PS3,anything outdoors, traveling, vacationing(a lot), reptiles, amphibians and exotics, comp. shooting, biking, etc....
5. Any talents: Sharpshooting, lots of specialized work skills lol, animal handling...
6. Kids: nnnnnnnnnnooooot yet.
7. Your favorite type bully, amstaff, apbt, pockets, xl, ect: APBT Standard. 
8. Your favorite color dog, I know it's the icing on the cake but still: chocolate, red, blue...and merle. I don't care if its a disqualifying trait. Its pretty for "pet bulls".


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

*1. How did you get your screen name here on gopitbull?*
My name is Clint, at my old job the bartender called me C Lint .. i just added the 2 E's.. lol

*2. Your horoscope sign*
Taurus..

*3. Your gender and age*
30/M

*4. What interest you other than pits*
Cars, Photography, family.. hangin out w/ good friends

*5. Any talents*
not really, i'm ok at taking photos though.. lol

*6. Kids*
Dre and Daisy, lol

*7. Your favorite type bully*
Amstaff

*8. Your favorite color dog*
black/dark brown w/ white markings


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

FYI (& I'm prolly the only one)

This thread title got that Julie Andrews song from the sound of music in my head... Gah! 

Cool thread nonetheless


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Actually it started playing in my head way back when this thread started. I remember the words and the voice, but not the who or what movie. lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

jayandlacy said:


> Actually it started playing in my head way back when this thread started. I remember the words and the voice, but not the who or what movie. lol


Ha-ha, okay I feel better knowing I'm not the only one... Googled it - from the King & I... I thought it was sound of music *le sigh*... Watched many of those movies back in my chorus days in High school... Yeah, that's all we did actually, never really sang much. Just watched 'show tune' type flicks 

I so miss those days


----------

